

Turn your phone into a remote for any site w/ the open source Mote.io extension  - tomatohs
http://sw1tch.com/post/64300470281/hackers-add-mote-io-support-for-google-play-plex-and

======
chewmieser
Just an FYI: Untangle's (UTM) web filter blocks your site by default under
pornography.

------
ecoqba
This is cool, but no spotify?

------
thebiglebrewski
This is amazing! Sick idea!

